# Boolean und Ergebnisprozedur aufrufen



## franznepomuk (7. Nov 2022)

Guten Abend,
ich muss für einen Wahlkurs an der Uni eine Aufgabe lösen (Ergebnisprozeduren 2), in der die erstgezeigte Prozedur aufgerufen werden soll. Bis vor Kurzem hatte ich leider noch gar nichts mit Programmierung zu tun.
Gruß und vielen Dank


----------



## MarvinsDepression (7. Nov 2022)

Eine Frage deinerseits könnte Antworten provozieren😀
Edit: Vermutlich der Kommentar im Codefeld, der sich da versteckt. Du bist so nah dran. Lösche die '0', das Semikolon und den Kommentar, dann füge die Folgezeile(6) an die vorhergehende.


----------



## Jw456 (7. Nov 2022)

Du hast doch schon die neue Geschwindigkeit berechnet. Die Variable  Starfe  brauchst du eigentlich nicht.
Wenn du  beim return mit den Aufruf der ersten Methode mit der neuen Geschwindigkeit machst.

Strafe = berechneStrafgeld(g);
oder
 return berechneStrafgeld(g);


----------



## KonradN (7. Nov 2022)

Ok, Du hast die Frage gut in einem Bildschirmfoto versteckt ...

Du rufst die andere Methode auf, aber mit der Rückgabe machst Du ja nichts. Du musst natürlich mit der Rückgabe auch etwas machen.


----------



## franznepomuk (7. Nov 2022)

Ich hab´s. Vielen Dank an Euch


----------

